# Looking up bloodlines?



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok Stupid question. How do you look up a goats lines when you only have the goats ABGA number? I have looked everywhere with no luck. Thanks.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Hopefully this link will work for you:
http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i4.dll?1=212F292E06&2=2431&3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A
Just put the number in and it will take your to the information


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yep click the link I love the ABGA online you can look up any animal by their ABGA #!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I was wanting to look up the pedigree of a goat. Is there anyway to do that? I could be over looking it somewhere? Not sure I havent spend alot of time on the ABGA website.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mmiller said:


> I was wanting to look up the pedigree of a goat. Is there anyway to do that? I could be over looking it somewhere? Not sure I havent spend alot of time on the ABGA website.


 It is this link, already posted above, put in the registration number to a goat in the blank area, (click search) this will bring up goats name, click on the name, it will open another page, then click View, this will bring up pedigree from there. You can click on each goats name and it will open up another page of information. ect
http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i4.dll?1=212F292E06&2=2431&3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh ok I knew I was prolly missing it. I thought it was weird you couldnt see a goats pedigree if you had its ABGA # (silly me). Thanks guys, I spent 6 hours at an auction yesterday an I think I got too much sun lol. But I managed to get 135 T-post for 1.40 each YAY!! SO it was worth it.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy cow!! It was at the bottom of the page an even said Pedigree. (face-palm)!! I feel even more silly now!! Thank goodness for you ppl Id be completely lost!! (I did laugh at myself though)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, it's OK, that is what we are here for.


----------

